
Man Who Sold F-35 Secrets to China Pleads Guilty - sharetea
https://news.vice.com/article/man-who-sold-f-35-secrets-to-china-pleads-guilty
======
craigmcnamara
So the plus side is their next gen fighter is shit too?

